# Unknown language: Catixux



## CatalinaSuperstar

Hello!

I have found a mystery word, I don't know the language, the pronunciation, or what it means, it may even be the name of a company, I really don't know..

I initially thought it looked Basque, as I found it on a document concerning shipments to Spain.. It just caught my eye and I'm quite keen to find out more (google did not recognise the word at all!).


----------



## raptor

Interesting.

Do you know (even aproximately) the geographic location it's from?

Possibly a forum guru can say which language family it might come from?

raptor


----------



## CatalinaSuperstar

Hi.. It's on a document received from Malaysia listing containers that are going into the Valencian port. It says: "Ignore this container, it's for catixux not XXX" (our company). I thought initially Basque because it was going to Spain, and it looked similar to come Basque words I've seen..


----------



## Sashadrago

What about "Catixu"?
http://catixuarepio.blog.com/


----------



## CatalinaSuperstar

Sashadrago said:


> What about "Catixu"?
> http://catixuarepio.blog.com/


 
That appears to be someone's blog.. This appeared on a document about shipping..


----------

